# Large mouth on gotchas!!!



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Please tell me that some one has done this before... I've been casting #4 and #6 gotchas in ponds lately... blueguills and large mouths (some over 4 lbs.) have been hitting them like candy!
A bone fish fly!
I guess im going to star tossing anything that says saltwater to these guys to see what works no matter how "salty" the water is!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think the more you fly fish, the more you realize game fish hit all sorts of things, assuming of course the fly looks reasonably close to something they consider prey. But not always, chartreuse and other vivid colors and patterns are effective at times and look nothing like anything in the natural world, but they still work. I guess the bottom line is we name the flies, not the fish. 

Now maybe if you were fishing from a Hewes Bonefisher the bass and bluegills would have had more information to put it all together and realize the fly was out of place.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

A friend of mine uses gotchas and charlies on brown and rainbow trout frequently up in Canada and catches tons of fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

How about a picture or a link to the fly your using? Please :


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> A friend of mine uses gotchas and charlies on brown and rainbow trout frequently up in Canada and catches tons of fish.


Is there a fly naming and taxonomy agency that we can submit a name change recommendation to?

I think the fly should be renamed to the "gotcha' cha' cha' charlie brown trout, bass, bluegill, tilapia and bonefish" fly...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

The everything fly....... ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This it?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

yep


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2006)

They probably think it's a grass shrimp.


----------

